
Origin launches protocol for building cheaper decentralized Ubers and Airbnbs - andrewhyde
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/10/origin-protocol/
======
andrewhyde
Origin employee here.

DApp (Mainnet beta) live at dapp.originprotocol.com

Happy to answer any questions!

